# Gotter Home....kinda



## priviat (May 2, 2007)

Ok, the steam has all boiled off now and I can reply on our trip. This is one that I could write a novel on but let me give you the highlights. Day 1 we left Spokane at 3pm friday. Clear sailing til some nut in a little Kia in MT decided to pass on the right and then pull into my lane and slam his breaks on. I almost ran him over in my full sized Dodge truck. I did put my two dogs and my wife in the windshield. About 30 min later I was pulled over by MT state PD and mister Kia pulled in behind. Said I ran into him. Of course this was not the case and after 2 other troopers arrived and concluded the same this guy popped a cork. They let me go as they excorted him to a cruiser screaming all the way. Well that did it. I was awake!! Sat in the truck and with the exception of the pit stops for diesel we drove all the way to Mitchel SD by mid afternoon sat. 
Nice place...cheap hotel...problem was the tornado that rolled through east of town and the sirens going off. Freaked us out and we couldnt sleep. Got in the truck and went to the Shell station in town to top her off and grab a redbull. Came out to find the auto shut off on the pump did not. Figure I spent $30 on the ground. Well that was just the thing to wake me back up. drove all the way to my 1st Bp gas station about 40 miles outside Lacrosse Wisconsin. 330am Sunday morning. I filled her up and finally gave the wheel to the wife. Sat back and dozed off for about 20 min before hearing the engine start to backfire. Had the wife pull over so I could assess the situation. Well the situation was....the green handle at a Bp does not mean diesel. I put 30+ gal. of gas in my diesel truck. 12 miles out of lacrosse 330am on the side of I90 there we sat. A feeling that I wish never to visit again. A cell phone call to my insurance company did save the hr and we made it to a tow yard. Lacrosse is a nice place and we did get to walk around alot. People were nice but no one wanted to work on the truck till monday. So we made the best of it and went out for pizza. We stayed at the hotel next door where my son spent the entire night throwing up pizza. There was no sleep to be had. However the dogs did love it and made sure nothing went to waist. 
Monday the truck was all drained and refilled and we were back on the road. We flew straight through to Lakeshore and made it there 1 hr. too late. We sat at the closed fence and had a beer. We were here.
We were Christmas eve in May. Next day came too slow but after a quick totorial from our friends at Lakeshore we were on our way. Gotta say, this is the place to buy. No regrets but sure ended up buying alot of stuff besides the trailer there. Because we had lost 2 days of our vacation to Lacrosse, the 1st night in the Outback was tues and we spent it in a place outside IL. Ok place but one dog got 2 ticks and I got one. Didnt feel good after that and neither did the dog. In fact the dog spent the night in a pet hostpital in Rushmore SD two days later and we drove from there home the following day. so much for our 1st outing. We parked her at the house and there she sits. We have actually spent more time using it in the driveway than on the road. Since my wife had to work on the 4th, we pulled in an hr. down the freeway to a rest stop just to dump the black water tank. Pretty exciting. The next vacation is on the 20th. Wish us luck....Please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Welcome to the site! What you just describe sounds like Gilligan was on crack! Sorry to hear about all the problems but I'm glad you finally made it home safely. Hopefully your next trip will be better. You'll love this site and you'll see there is a wealth of knowledge here. All you have to do is ask. Again, welcome and good luck on your next outing.

Mike


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Rollrs45 said:


> Welcome to the site! What you just describe sounds like Gilligan was on crack!


From what I gathered, there were no issues with the new OB..........

Unless Gilligan is somehow related to them.

Steve


----------



## JonesFamily (May 15, 2007)

Wow! Makes my maiden voyage sound fun and easy! lol

There's no doubt the next time out will be fun, and easy compared to that!!

Glad everyones safe!

Lisa


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

huntr70 said:


> Welcome to the site! What you just describe sounds like Gilligan was on crack!


From what I gathered, there were no issues with the new OB..........

Unless Gilligan is somehow related to them.

Steve
[/quote]

Yeah, but I think Gilligan can somehow impact all areas of your life.......

Mike


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

Good luck with the new TT. With all the bad luck getting there it has to be smooth sailing from here on out.. What a trip..


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

priviat,

What a story! Glad it was you and not me.









Anyhow, good luck with the rest of your vacations.

Enjoy your new Outback.

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> Welcome to the site! What you just describe sounds like Gilligan was on crack!


From what I gathered, there were no issues with the new OB..........

Unless Gilligan is somehow related to them.

Steve[/quote]
Sounds like Gilligan was driving the Kia...









What a story! At least all the issues sound like other than the OB! Now you've got her home, done some "shake down" camping (driveway camping IS camping), and you'll be well prepared for your 1st journey out! Have fun....................and welcome to the family!!!


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

priviat said:


> So we made the best of it and went out for pizza. We stayed at the hotel next door where my son spent the entire night throwing up pizza. There was no sleep to be had. However the dogs did love it and made sure nothing went to waist.
> 
> one dog got 2 ticks and I got one. Didnt feel good after that and neither did the dog. In fact the dog spent the night in a pet hostpital in Rushmore SD two days later and we drove from there home the following day. so much for our 1st outing.
> 
> The next vacation is on the 20th. Wish us luck....Please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sounds like the whole family-4 leggers too- have had their share of bad experiences







. Just think, it _has_ to be better the next time out. Best of luck to you on the 20th - wherever your vacation takes you. Post often, ask questions, take pictures, and most of all have fun!!! Congrats on your Outback, and welcome to the (extended) family...


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome, and congratulaitons on your Outback. Sounds like everything went wrong except the Outback. 
At fuel stations, the diesel is usually a separate pump. We too found out, but not the hard way, that you have to carefully look for the word 'Diesel' on the pump.

Enjoy the OUtback.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

When it rains, it pours. That was some adventure you had and a good telling by you too.

Look on the bright side, it can only get better.







Good luck to you.

Bill


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats and good luck.

And one note to make your future postings more readable: Paragraphs


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Whew! Rotten luck for any kind of road trip!

When you take the OB out for the first time and have a great, trouble free camping trip you will look at things differently I'm sure. Nothing beats a good outing for cementing the urge.

Enjoy your new camper and welcome to the OBer forum!

BBB


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

. Of course this was not the case and after 2 other troopers arrived and concluded the same this guy popped a cork. They let me go as they excorted him to a cruiser screaming all the way. 
[/quote]
Thank God the troopers could see thru him and get him off the road before he killed someone


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

WOW.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Well, at least from this story, there is only one way your luck can go now.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> .
> 
> 
> > Of course this was not the case and after 2 other troopers arrived and concluded the same this guy popped a cork. They let me go as they excorted him to a cruiser screaming all the way.
> ...


Sounds like somebody trying to pull a "swoop and squat" insurance scam.







Thank goodness you were too quick on the brakes for him, and that the state troopers saw through him too.

After all your bad luck that trip, you still had a good outcome - getting your new Outback home, with it and everyone else in one piece.







Things can only go up from here, so enjoy.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

HOLY SMOKES!!!

-CC


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

So where are the pictures??? Just kidding!! Sounds like quite an adventure.WELCOME!!
david


----------



## priviat (May 2, 2007)

Gotta say the whole pump thing was on the top of my list of most stupid stunts. I can see why truckers are required to stop and rest after a given time behind the wheel. In eastern WA we have no BP. and at any given pump station there is both gas and diesel. The diesel is always green....right.....any other WA poster out there???? Why is it that BP chose yellow for diesel??? This is just wrong!!! Oh well, my son had all kinds of journal juice to share w/ his classmates at my expense so I guess that is worth something.....and my Tiba dog did not come home in my new OB freezer....so all in all it was a good time. 
Guess where we are going on the 20th. Hells Gate State park in ID...........wish us luck.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Our diesel pumps are green here too, I thought they would be the same everywhere...guess not









I'm so sorry to hear about what you went through, but it did make for a really good story







Sorry it was at your expense









Hell's Gate huh? Are you sure about that one?









Hope you have a great time, can't wait to hear all about it


----------



## priviat (May 2, 2007)

Well if we make it back alive I'm gonna have to find a truck like yours. Mega short dually. Pure Dodge utopia. Does it run on gas too??


----------



## microspouse (Apr 11, 2007)

[quote name='priviat' date='Jul 10 2007, 11:02 PM' post='229797'] In eastern WA we have no BP. and at any given pump station there is both gas and diesel. The diesel is always green....right.....any other WA poster out there????

Green on the west side of the state also. I remember diesel being a different color somewhere else... Maybe Idaho? As much as we are over there I should remember! Let us know how your camping trip over there goes. Always want to hear about places we have never been so they can be added to our ever growing list.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Well at least your trip wasn't boring...









Congrats and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Camping Fan said:


> Sounds like somebody trying to pull a "swoop and squat" insurance scam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not too bright if you're going to try that scam with a Kia in front of a full size truck!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Sounds like somebody trying to pull a "swoop and squat" insurance scam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not too bright if you're going to try that scam with a Kia in front of a full size truck!!!







[/quote]
Seems you're not too bright if you're going to try that scam at all








....and, unless the Kia was already beat up pretty well AND the truck was (at least) marked up as well (not that an old crunch isn't distinguishable from a new one), just how was he supporting his claim that a full sized truck had just run into him ???









The sad thing is that this stuff goes on all the time....and some of them actually get away with it


----------



## girard482 (Jun 24, 2007)

Don't let the first trip bring you down ,just think of it as the worst is over and no other trip can be as bad as that one.The kia inccident is just another reason why i don't own a gun.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about your adventure. Best wishes @ Hells Gate. Things will be much better from here on out. And it sure is a good thing the KIA didnt pull that stunt while you had the TT in tow.















By the way....Here in Florida, if you go to HESS the Diesel is ORANGE, but at BP it's Yellow I think, but at others I've seen BLUE, RED, YELLOW and other various colors, but then again some are just tagged with words and no colors.....





















Kinda makes one think it should be standardized... NAH, that may just make some sense and confuse the decision makers.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

sounds like you went through Hell to get the OB. How did you miss the gate?
Bob


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

priviat said:


> ............Oh well, my son had all kinds of journal juice to share w/ his classmates at my expense so I guess that is worth something.....and my Tiba dog did not come home in my new OB freezer....so all in all it was a good time.
> Guess where we are going on the 20th. Hells Gate State park in ID...........wish us luck.


I'm speechless! Good for you for seeing some good in this and putting things in their right perspective. Thanks for sharing and good luck with your trip to Hells Gate. Like they said, you've got nowhere to go but up!


----------

